# Another New Reload RTA :)



## CMMACKEM (16/2/21)

My guess is a DL single coil RTA?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/2/21)

Oh FFS, just two weeks after I bought one

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CMMACKEM (16/2/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Oh FFS, just two weeks after I bought one



I will buy it and end up selling it the same day  And so the cycle continues.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Jengz (16/2/21)

I honestly feel they can't better the OG 24 for dual, this might be a banger of a single coil but single is strictly for mtl for my vaping style

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (16/2/21)

Good to see they have dropped the ugly top AF ring and went back to bottom.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RynoP (16/2/21)

I would be interested If its a single coil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## CashKat88 (16/2/21)

A single coil 24mm flavour banger would be great, they need something to compete with the QP Designs JKM

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Mzr (16/2/21)

Looks like a it might be a single coil dl as @CashKat88 stated need to keep up with the masses just hope it's not mesh

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88 (16/2/21)

Mzr said:


> Looks like a it might be a single coil dl as @CashKat88 stated need to keep up with the masses just hope it's not mesh


I don't think they would make a mesh or I hope they won't, if it's a single coil 24mm I'll be waiting because I know reload make a restricted dl which I like, qp are very airy compared to reload

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/2/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> I will buy it and end up selling it the same day  And so the cycle continues.


If you getting a gold one then Dibs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mzr (19/2/21)

Just saw a video on YouTube from Grimm Green and he shows the deck of the Reload S rta and it looks finicky single coil dual airflow will have to wait and see the reviews

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Lyle (21/2/21)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lyle (21/2/21)

Lyle said:


> View attachment 223159
> View attachment 223160



Screen shot of Vaping Bogan building on it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (22/2/21)

Meh. Bottom airflow. Pass.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/2/21)

If Grimm Green's video is correct, then this is going to be a flavour banger of note!
It looks like at least one manufacturer is finally getting airflow sorted out  ... those little "mogodies" above the coil are the answer, as they direct the airflow around the top of the coil, (_see below_) ... I would have extended them even further, altho' that would have made coil replacement and wicking a little more challenging

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (23/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> If Grimm Green's video is correct, then this is going to be a flavour banger of note!
> It looks like at least one manufacturer is finally getting airflow sorted out  ... those little "mogodies" above the coil are the answer, as they direct the airflow around the top of the coil, (_see below_) ... I would have extended them even further, altho' that would have made coil replacement and wicking a little more challenging
> 
> View attachment 223248
> View attachment 223249


Those little "mogodies" are just post screws and not vents, so they should have very little effect on the airflow. What I do like about them as that the elevated post screws get your coil legs out of the way of both your cotton and the bottom airflow. I am guessing this one will be a total banger, but I am waiting for Bogan to finally release the single coil version of the Blotto. I think it will be just as good, but at half the price of what the Reload is likely to come in at.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/2/21)

CJB85 said:


> Those little "mogodies" are just post screws and not vents, so they should have very little effect on the airflow. What I do like about them as that the elevated post screws get your coil legs out of the way of both your cotton and the bottom airflow. I am guessing this one will be a total banger, but I am waiting for Bogan to finally release the single coil version of the Blotto. I think it will be just as good, but at half the price of what the Reload is likely to come in at.



I get that they're posts and not vents , and that is what makes them "_mogodies_" so great, as they direct the air flow as apposed direct AND dilute the air flow with unsaturated air ... which is why side air flow tanks rely heavily on coil spitting / pseudo vaporisation, requiring considerably higher power levels to function effectively, as everything is so diluted without it.
I've been having some fun with modeling fluid dynamics and the flow of air in and around tanks of recent, and this is right up my alley, and yes! ... your point of getting the legs out of the way is valid too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (23/2/21)

Looks like it may have side airflow ports too, so bottom and side airflow a bit like the Druga RTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (23/2/21)

I love my single coil tanks and drippers. I feel this is something I'm going to need in future. I'd better start selling stuff now.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (23/2/21)

GSM500 said:


> Looks like it may have side airflow ports too, so bottom and side airflow a bit like the Druga RTA


Yes, very much like that, or the Blotto, or Kylin Mini V2.
I need to stop watching this page now, WANT levels getting dangerously high.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (23/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I get that they're posts and not vents , and that is what makes them "_mogodies_" so great, as they direct the air flow as apposed direct AND dilute the air flow with unsaturated air ... which is why side air flow tanks rely heavily on coil spitting / pseudo vaporisation, requiring considerably higher power levels to function effectively, as everything is so diluted without it.
> I've been having some fun with modeling fluid dynamics and the flow of air in and around tanks of recent, and this is right up my alley, and yes! ... your point of getting the legs out of the way is valid too


There are some side airflow vents just beneath the screws too, but what you say makes complete sense. So the post screws that are above the side air vents and slanted inwards (as opposed to above and out of the way) will help push the air from the side vents inwards instead of allowing it to escape straight up?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/2/21)

GSM500 said:


> Looks like it may have side airflow ports too, so bottom and side airflow a bit like the Druga RTA



I hope not, as that'd just dilute their advantage, (pun intended).


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/2/21)

CJB85 said:


> There are some side airflow vents just beneath the screws too, but what you say makes complete sense. So the post screws that are above the side air vents and slanted inwards (as opposed to above and out of the way) will help push the air from the side vents inwards instead of allowing it to escape straight up?



Spot on  ... so the side vent part worries me a lil' ... as side vents are generally way inferior to a bottom vent(s), a they do tend to dilute the air /eliquid mix more than a bottom vent, (t_o which the lower, and closer to the coil the vents are ... the better the concentration of air/eliquid_).

You can see that in the pic bellow; I remade the inner chamber in a Zeus X, and effectively got rid of the top two rows of side air vents, and reduced the number of lower ones, whilst moving them as low as I could go.
In theory I compromised the total volume of air flow capability, however in practice not so, as the air velocity simply increased giving it greater inertia, and as it was underneath the coils, it created a much more dense vape, (_so much more dense, that power levels had to be cut back to approximately half that of the chimney on the right_).
I also reduced the chimney diameter by a mm to compensate, however that wasn't the major reason for the vape density improvement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Ruwaid (24/2/21)

From about 28min in. Rates it very much like the kylin v2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/2/21)

Ruwaid said:


> From about 28min in. Rates it very much like the kylin v2.




That's a bit of a disappointment  ... those are some pretty large side vents ... he has to close the air intake down to half for DTL


----------



## CJB85 (24/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> That's a bit of a disappointment  ... those are some pretty large side vents ... he has to close the air intake down to half for DTL


Take that with a pinch of salt though, he likes a much more restrictive draw. I think most tanks should feed the masses at half airflow, makes it more versatile. I would probably run it the same way, I have found that most of what he likes suits my personal preferences too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/2/21)

CJB85 said:


> Take that with a pinch of salt though, he likes a much more restrictive draw. I think most tanks should feed the masses at half airflow, makes it more versatile. I would probably run it the same way, I have found that most of what he likes suits my personal preferences too.



I'll take your word for it, and wait for your feedback on it then, (assuming you're gonna get one) , as this guesswork along with them teaser videos is driving me to drink

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Drikusw (27/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh (3/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/3/21)

adriaanh said:


>



I watched him struggle to get the coil installed and thought about doing it this way:
1) Start with having parallel legs on your coils
2) With a coil rod through the coil, insert and secure one leg.
3) After securing one leg and keeping the rod in place, unwrap and install the remaining coil leg.

I think this will help to not deform the coils and to have your coil spaced correctly in the deck.

What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> I watched him struggle to get the coil installed and thought about doing it this way:
> 1) Start with having parallel legs on your coils
> 2) With a coil rod through the coil, insert and secure one leg.
> 3) After securing one leg and keeping the rod in place, unwrap and install the remaining coil leg.
> ...



Your method logically should work as long as there's a coil rod in place, altho' do I think young Mr. Adam (Grimm)Green is complicating the process unnecessarily, as it's hardly a challenge pre- bending two legs to 10 O Clock and 2 O Clock respectively.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Spot on  ... so the side vent part worries me a lil' ... as side vents are generally way inferior to a bottom vent(s), a they do tend to dilute the air /eliquid mix more than a bottom vent, (t_o which the lower, and closer to the coil the vents are ... the better the concentration of air/eliquid_).
> 
> You can see that in the pic bellow; I remade the inner chamber in a Zeus X, and effectively got rid of the top two rows of side air vents, and reduced the number of lower ones, whilst moving them as low as I could go.
> In theory I compromised the total volume of air flow capability, however in practice not so, as the air velocity simply increased giving it greater inertia, and as it was underneath the coils, it created a much more dense vape, (_so much more dense, that power levels had to be cut back to approximately half that of the chimney on the right_).
> ...


Speaking of modified Zeus X's - there she is , riding the Dov with some Riot Sq Strawberry scream , this is a super modification Mr @Intuthu Kagesi 
A real flavour blaster of format , the next visitor to his cave of magic will be the M25 . Thanks again  not much to see with the tank assembled but ...wow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Speaking of modified Zeus X's - there she is , riding the Dov with some Riot Sq Strawberry scream , this is a super modification Mr @Intuthu Kagesi
> A real flavour blaster of format , the next visitor to his cave of magic will be the M25 . Thanks again  not much to see with the tank assembled but ...wow.
> View attachment 224017



Glad you're enjoying her  ... I loved the challenge of improving what was already a formidable design

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Speaking of modified Zeus X's - there she is , riding the Dov with some Riot Sq Strawberry scream , this is a super modification Mr @Intuthu Kagesi
> A real flavour blaster of format , the next visitor to his cave of magic will be the M25 . Thanks again  not much to see with the tank assembled but ...wow.
> View attachment 224017



please share what you gents are up to @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/3/21)

vicTor said:


> please share what you gents are up to @Intuthu Kagesi



Scroll back to see what I did inside a Zeus to improve the airflow ... I was just proving a point that bottom airflow is way superior to side airflow.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (4/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Scroll back to see what I did inside a Zeus to improve the airflow ... I was just proving a point that bottom airflow is way superior to side airflow.



very good job by the way

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (30/3/21)

Anyone pulled the trigger on one of these yet? I see local stock has started trickling in... 

I have yet to find the time to sit down and watch a 20 min review on this


----------



## Muchis (8/4/21)

Yeah, I got one for about a week now. Flavour is really really amazing but airflow is horrendous (especially if you like your draw slightly restrictive). Normally having too much air isn't an issue as you can just turn down the airflow with with this RTA, turning down the airflow always results in a whistle.....and that on an already very noisy RTA. Perhaps playing around with coils and placement will improve things?

Kind of a love hate relationship this far though. Love the flavour, hate the airflow.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/4/21)

Muchis said:


> Yeah, I got one for about a week now. Flavour is really really amazing but airflow is horrendous (especially if you like your draw slightly restrictive). Normally having too much air isn't an issue as you can just turn down the airflow with with this RTA, turning down the airflow always results in a whistle.....and that on an already very noisy RTA. Perhaps playing around with coils and placement will improve things?
> 
> Kind of a love hate relationship this far though. Love the flavour, hate the airflow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk



Thanks, this really helps! 

I don't mind a noisy atty and I'm more a wide open airflow kind of guy (my Reload 24 stays wide open).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis (8/4/21)

This may be right your ally then....I find that it has alot more airflow than my Reload 24....I'm talking QP Fatality airflow....that said it is growing on me

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan (9/4/21)

I think a lot of people complained the 26 was too restrictive and so they over compensated.


----------



## Muchis (9/4/21)

Yeah, probably..
They had it right the first time round though, on the OG

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------

